# Weekend craft show....



## Guest (Nov 9, 2008)

Here are a couple of pics from my weekend craft show....I did really well, making six times the booth fee, so I"m feeling good about that. I still have to work on my table design though..It's not "there" yet.....


----------



## pepperi27 (Nov 9, 2008)

Wow that is awesome! I've just been invited to a craft fair in brooklyn but I'm not ready for that yet! I hope to do it one day.


----------



## mandolyn (Nov 10, 2008)

Great job!! Your displays are very inviting!


----------



## Deda (Nov 10, 2008)

Your stuff always amazes me!


----------



## Tabitha (Nov 10, 2008)

Your packaging is awesome! Very gift-able!


----------



## SoapyScrubs (Nov 15, 2008)

I  love the display.


----------



## topcat (Nov 15, 2008)

I love the display too - your layout draws the eye and invites a closer look.  One question; am I right that you have soap on the left of the pic in organza bags at front?  Is this for people to pick up and smell without leaving prints/dirt on your soap?  Thanks!

Tanya


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

topcat said:
			
		

> I love the display too - your layout draws the eye and invites a closer look.  One question; am I right that you have soap on the left of the pic in organza bags at front?  Is this for people to pick up and smell without leaving prints/dirt on your soap?  Thanks!
> 
> Tanya



You would be right. I shrinkwrap my soaps and they can't smell through them...plus bare bars become tacky and slimy after being handled by a lot of people. This is just a cleaner (and prettier) way to let them inhale at their leisure.


----------



## Cparkinson (Dec 8, 2008)

hello all,
That is great news that you did so well at the show.

I have been visiting a few lately and some could sure learn a few tips on selling. I noticed that some were not even at the booth on a Sat afternoon, or were eating and too busy to chat. Or they had no idea if the ingredients were natural or synthetic, if the oils were fragrances or essential oils and that sort of thing. 

For those with allergies, they need to know these things.


----------



## starduster (Dec 10, 2008)

*Excellent*

That is an extremely neat and easy to locate items layout.
No wonder you did well.
Your packaging and everthing is just right.
I gather you work on your soaping 25 hours a day?


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

*Re: Excellent*



			
				starduster said:
			
		

> That is an extremely neat and easy to locate items layout.
> No wonder you did well.
> Your packaging and everthing is just right.
> I gather you work on your soaping 25 hours a day?



At the very least, I think about soaping 25 hours a day...and on marketing a little bit more. I was really unhappy with my display over the summer so I obsessed over new packaging until I came up with my present designs. 
Not perfect, but better than those god-awful blue PET jars I used before.....nothing wrong with the jars, per se, but they just didn't work for my products.


----------



## heartsong (Dec 14, 2008)

*soap*

very nice!  you put a lot of thought and heart in your display.  i love neat and orderly and clean!  such pretty color coordination-if i was strolling by your booth, i would definitely be reaching for my wallet!

good work!


----------



## honor435 (Mar 1, 2009)

oceanmember said:
			
		

> Here are a couple of pics from my weekend craft show....I did really well, making six times the booth fee, so I"m feeling good about that. I still have to work on my table design though..It's not "there" yet.....





ocean member, do you have ins? i want to do some small crafts sales, but wondering if its worth it?


----------



## rszuba (Mar 1, 2009)

6x-- good for you. you go. everything looks wonderful.


----------



## IanT (Mar 1, 2009)

yeah thats really awesome! great job!


----------



## lnystar (Mar 18, 2009)

Your display looks great.  One question.  Where did you get your wooden soap display?  I've been looking for some and those look to be about the right size for me.


----------



## pinkduchon (Apr 1, 2009)

Awesome job! Congats.


----------



## honor435 (Apr 4, 2009)

looks great, do u have webpage? is that sugar scrub, id like to buy some.


----------

